# Western Pleasure critique



## Brooke_Janel (Jul 12, 2008)

Okaayy, guys just tell me how much you think i could sell my horse for. This is just the lope but judge off of that. Also there is a hill where were riding and you will see when his legs speed up thats where the hill is. 
More info he just turned 4yrs old and he's been shown 4-h and open and will do quarter horse. He does walk trot, western pleasure, showmanship and horsemanship. He's like a big puppy=]


----------



## Brooke_Janel (Jul 12, 2008)

ohhh duhh, heres the url http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlgcw38eZBc


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

The horse looks great.
I would sell him for 10,000. The rider seems to be pumping a little bit..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm no Western critique, but maybe about $7,000+? Some confo shots would be better to critique as well, can't see too much of his confo in the video lol.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I agree that some confo shots would help, as well as some other into about what he has done would help with giving more accurate guesses as to what he can be sold for. 

. If he has not earned points, or been winning, or have immediate "relatives" that have been, $10,000 would seem a bit steep to me. 

Though, that typical "peanut roller" WP movement is hard for me to watch, your horse seems to have it down pretty well. The rider does seem to be pumping a lot - is he hard to keep moving? I think you have done a great job training him to have him doing that at age 4.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

beautiful horse. the rider is pumping, i know its been said before.


----------



## Brooke_Janel (Jul 12, 2008)

he has been winning at all the open shows..
he has points..
just i dunno how many i needa go check hahah!
but no he's not hard to keep going you barly have to use any spur he is pretty sensative. 
i'll get confo shots.
but if you look in the pleasure world and you look at horses that are 10000+ i think booker[horse] would be rite up there with them..
but thanks.
any one else?


----------



## Brooke_Janel (Jul 12, 2008)

theres just anyother pic


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

If he is competing and winning, I agree.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It kind of depends on your area... I'd say for a quick sale... 7500 but if you were willing to wait, you could probably get 8500 - 9000. 10k, he's going to have to be pretty special to get that. good breeding or points in a breed show. Not saying you can't get it, he's pretty cute.....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i thought WP was steering away from the 4 beat lope and super low headset(????) no????

he's a super cute horse, but i'd prefer one with a more true lope 

around here, i'd list him for 8,000 to 10,000


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with what everyone else said... anywhere from 7.5K-10K depending on how long you want to keep him and how the market is doing in your own particular region


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

im pretty new at this, but it looks like he is pulling himself with his front end just a tad. it is either that or he isn't reaching under himself in the back end or lifting his shoulders a little more. I had a pleasure horse that was bred for reining/cutting/working cow horse and had to do a lot of exercises to get her to pick up her shoulders and drive more. Im not too experienced though, i only have 5 months in the show pen and training.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Dude, i don't know anything about Western Pleasure...so I don't know what that horse is doing, although it looks a bit difficult to master...



> Though, that typical "peanut roller" WP movement is hard for me to watch


Why do you think it's hard to watch? It looked uncomfortable for the horse to maintain that gate IMO, but, like I said, I don't know SQUAT about western pleasure...


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

He's a pretty horse, but he seems to be having trouble loping at that 4-beat gait. My friend shows WP and she tells me that the 4 beat lope gets you disqualified, or really makes your points go down. At least that's what it's like where I live.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry kiddies, just because he's slow doesn't mean he's 4-beating.
But he IS scrambling--ie, there is no moment of suspension. You need to give him just a tad more forward motion, and rein. His head is sucked back and a little too low if he wants to go anywhere higher then local showing; they're starting to disqualify for ears below wither level. Besides, when their head is behind the vertical, it makes them look intimidated--a western pleasure horse should have it's head, IDEALLY, a little ABOVE the vertical. (check out the rule book)
Once you get his topline flat instead of running downhill and you give him just a little more push with your leg, I'd say he'll be a serious competitor--as his neck is right now, he cannot lift his forehand. If his breeding isn't stellar, get a WP ROM and you can sell him for 10k easy.
Not bad, but there are always things to work on.


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

I would get a trainer, or a professional Equine Apprasial company / person to evaluate his actual cost.

Its hard for me to judge his price, cause I just honestly cant stand peanut rollers. Sorry, its just something I personally dont like to see. Horses just seem so unatural. That aside, and I know you werent asking for that, I think investing in either or both of the above would save you alot of headaches. Then taking the time and money to advertise him well, I am sure you would get a nice price on him.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't really judge his price from just a video, but I'll tell you what I see at the lope. To me, he looks artificial. While he is still pretty much 3-beats, look at where his inside hind leg is, especially his hock in relation to his hip. It never really goes up underneath himself, and he gets really far behind. His head set looks forced, like he is being made to keep it there. It needs to be more level, with his face slightly in front of the vertical. The other thing is that he needs more forward momentum. Yes, WP horses are supossed to be slow, but remember that they are now asking for "a lope with forward momentum," and this horse really doesn't have much. Moving him forward a bit, and letting his head come up and out will help with elevating his shoulders, and letting him reach forward with his front leg. I would also work on really controlling his hips, making sure you can push them to the inside, at both the walk and lope. Then spend some time hand-galloping him; it won't ruin him, it will actually help him learn how to correctly use his body. Feel how he drives from behind while extending that lope out, and then when you slow him back down try to keep that same drive from behind. It will take a lot of outside leg to drive him up and to keep him there, but I think he can do it. And it will help him tremendously. He's a cute horse with a lot of potential, and I can see how he would be competitive at open shows, especially since he seems so broke, but his lope won't work at the larger QH shows. With some work I think it can, but not how it is right now. And I'm not trying to be harsh, but it's obvious you've put a lot of time into him, and I want to give you an honest answer, so you can keep on improving with him. Best of luck!!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, and the other tip I would have is to sit up, and look up, and try to keep your body still. How you (or whoever is riding him), is making him look more downhill in his movement than he really is, and the body movement is also making him look rougher than I think he really is. Sitting up and looking up will really help how you present him.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

He is not loping, he is Trantering! And in the AQHA world they will not place you in a class with that lope, Move him up more and get some rythm! Trust me i had that same problem. Dont move him up to where hes super fast, just so that he looks like hes loping and he shows forward movement. In florida i would list him as $ 6, 500 maybe $7,000, thats just with the market


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

What is a peanut roller? =\


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

Like others have said he needs to be moved up some. I think by doing some free loping he'd stride out more and maybe even flatten out his knee's. I Think he's consistant with his head and neck.. the speed is fine, just need more stride and he'll clean up his movement


----------

